# I made HTML5 games



## hexthat (Jul 20, 2015)

GameMaker... been using it way before YoYo got it. I still use it like a noob.

I enjoy playing games I'm working on, after any little change I make, to make sure everything changed the way I wanted.

Check out my latest projects... HTML5. Made Zombism today, and updated an old project from windows to HTML5.

You may download and do what ever you want with. I am strongly against the idea of "intellectual property".






https://www.mediafire.com/?d9s0s1l5015ubf5


----------



## noppynoppy (Sep 16, 2015)

You're doing great. I really like it.


----------

